

Tweet Quality - qeek
http://www.red-sweater.com/blog/785/tweet-quality

======
timcederman
While reading this I kept wondering "what's the point of this article?"

"My intentions in being critical of Twitter and the state of declining tweet
quality is not to bask in my own whining or seek consolation or apology. I
honestly think that by rethinking the situation, we’ll decide what kinds of
tweets are of best service to us all."

I haven't even seen the types of tweets the article is talking about, ever.
I'm not sure it's as big a problem as you think, and I doubt the people who
are irritating you with their arguments will ever read the article, so
unfortunately it does end up as coming across as basking in your own whining.

~~~
danielpunkass
Thanks for reading my article. The topic rose out of a very specific situation
among my circle of Twitter friends and acquaintances. I guess you're lucky if
you haven't run into the kind of situations I cited among your own Twitter
crowd. I hoped that at least by citing some specific examples, it would give
people who aren't familiar with it themselves a sense for what I'm talking
about.

I guess by claiming that wasn't basking in my own whining, I should have known
it was a setup for somebody to look for cause to claim that I was. I still
don't think I was or am, but I take your feedback to heart.

Daniel

~~~
mustpax
I think you have valid concerns Daniel. But I would encourage you make
generous use of the block and unfollow functionalities. There are plenty of
people on Twitter vying for your attention, don't give those who abuse it any
more of it.

Thanks for the article.

(About the MacHeist TweetBlast, I'm slightly ashamed to admit this, but I have
a separate twitter account for posting such marketing material. This way I
don't spam any of my friends who don't specifically want to see tweet blasts
and other "social marketing" wizardry. Honestly, I don't think anyone wants to
see that sort of stuff.)

------
jballanc
Yet another "on-line" crisis which has been played out, time and time again,
"off-line", since the dawn of civilization. Just because you have the ability
to block/follow people on Twitter does not exempt you from having to develop
social skills.

